# fridge stopped cooling



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The compressor is shot. The fluid you saw was the oil in the compressor housing, and now there is non. Need to unplug it and call someone to haul it off.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

clicking noise is the compressor relay trying to kick the compressor on, the fluid may or not be a refrigerant leak. If its in good shape I'd have some one look at it, but check that fluid first if its oily then it is refrigerant and shoud be scraped.


----------

